# Bigger springs wanted for New 747 Argos



## 115012 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi all, I am looking for advice/suggestions on new bigger springs for the New Burstner 747 Argos. You always need ramps even on the levelest ground !!!!
We have a friend who has the old model with upgraded/uprated springs and it rides higher and handles superbly.
Does any one know of a similar, successful upgrade for the 747 Argos on the new Fiat 160 multijet chassis.

Thanks

HB


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

Are you on about the front springs as the rear is on a type of torsion bar tube system.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


----------



## 115012 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Steve & Ann,

Its the front springs.

Thanks

HB


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Try The Vehicle Application Centre: http://www.tvac.co.uk. They have a lot of experience with commercial vehicles and have a specialised motorhome department. They are going to uprate my Murvi's rear suspension and replate the GVW later this month.

You could also look at Goldschmitt technomobil: http://www.goldschmitt.de/

The present catalogue (2008) is only available in German but can be downloaded from the above URL and has loads of modifications for motorhomes' underpinnings (and other vehicles). They don't, unfortunately, have any British representatives, as far as I can discover.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## 115012 (Jul 31, 2008)

Many thanks for the information Dr Roy, will keep you updated on any progress.
Greatly appreciated.

HB


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Haybob.

We had a look at a new tag axle swift today and the front end is a lot lower than the rear. It looks as if it is designed that way. I know our 748-2 has uprated springs but these are fitted at the converters. Have you tried loading the rear garage.

steve & ain. -------------- teensvan.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

yeah-I can never seem to level my argos properly.It is way nose down.I`ve even tried doubling up on the ramps,but the cab skirt gets in the way.

steve


----------

